# My 3 year natural transformation *Video* *from fat to skinny to fat to now*



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Any questions about anything please feel free to ask. This one one of the rockiest roads I've ever come across but in the end it was worth it.

More videos will be coming . Enjoy!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

goodjobman


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Nicely done Sir! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done, sent you reps for that


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done mate, that's a good transformation there. Takes a lot to get to such low levels of bodyfat as a natural.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Great transformation  good job


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm planning on getting to 165-170 then SLOWLY bulking this time.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Good job, fella.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done pal, huge difference!


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great work mate!! What diet and training ruin time did you do and how often did u train?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done, fella.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job, really well done.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great transformation mate :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great work mate.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> Great work mate!! What diet and training ruin time did you do and how often did u train?


 I continued to do a legs,push,pull shoulder routine during my cutting phase with cardio twice a week on a high resistance cross trainer, helped me maintain a lot of strength and mass. I usually spent an hour or just over on every session.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys i really appreciate it


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Was you calorie counting?


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

I noticed you said a slow bulk this time. Going from one extreme to the other gets old fast. However you ate during your cutting phase is how you should eat for a lean bulk. All your doing is adding 500 calories over your maintaince. But if you eat clean and train the exact same way(include some cardio in there), you will not get fat, and then have to work so hard at leaning out.

Im sure this will be an inspiration to all those New Years resolutions of getting in shape. Its really great to see your progress. Another bodybuilder is born. Congrats


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> I noticed you said a slow bulk this time. Going from one extreme to the other gets old fast. However you ate during your cutting phase is how you should eat for a lean bulk. All your doing is adding 500 calories over your maintaince. But if you eat clean and train the exact same way(include some cardio in there), you will not get fat, and then have to work so hard at leaning out.
> 
> Im sure this will be an inspiration to all those New Years resolutions of getting in shape. Its really great to see your progress. Another bodybuilder is born. Congrats


Eat clean, lol. I'll be sure to bleach my food.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the comment appreciate it! When i bulked i only tracked my protein and ate whatever was there which is why i got so fat but now i've learned a lot about balancing macros. I'm gonna make sure i follow it a lot closer this time and shoot for 1-1.5 lb a month.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Good progress, especially for being natty


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

UnsungHero said:


> Any questions about anything please feel free to ask. This one one of the rockiest roads I've ever come across but in the end it was worth it.
> 
> More videos will be coming . Enjoy!


very well done bro! definition of dedication. now stay like this and don't get fat again :thumb:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Safe my brotha. That's an epic transformation there. Be happy.

We're both initiated into the black genetics, man. Safe :rockon:


----------



## Theo1991 (Dec 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Great work mate.


Very impressive mate! Well done:thumb:


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

nice one fella


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Safe my brotha. That's an epic transformation there. Be happy.
> 
> We're both initiated into the black genetics, man. Safe :rockon:


Those bbc genetics haha taking full advantage


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Theo1991 said:


> Very impressive mate! Well done:thumb:


Thanks man!


----------

